# Würfelergebnisse



## David2456 (14. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem bei folgender Aufgabe. Ich soll alle Würfelkombinationen ausgeben. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen normalen 1-6 Augen Würfel und die Anzahl der Würfe ist variabel (tries). Ich würde jetzt Schleifen etc. schreiben, aber mein Problem ist ich soll die Aufgabe rekursive Lösen. Wie funktioniert das? Kann mir einer einen Ansatz geben?
Danke schonmal

Hier mein "Rahmenprogramm" (war grade dabei Schleifen zu schreiben bis ich die Aufgabe nochmal gelesen habe)


```
public class Combinations {

        public static void main(String[] args) {
       
            Out.println("Bitte tries eingeben: ");
            int tries = In.readInt(); parameter        

             printAllCombinations(tries);
          
        }
        public static int printAllCombinations(int tries){
           
            int faces = 6;
            zahlen = new int[]{1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6};
           
        }
    }
```


----------



## Flown (14. Dez 2015)

Schreib doch mal eine iterative Lösung, dann kannst du diese auch auf eine Rekursion umwandeln.


----------

